# Kwik Key & Son of Kwik Key



## downtowndeco (Aug 20, 2010)

Just for fun I did one in HO & one in O Scale. : ) I think I got them pretty close. 




















HO Scale; http://www.ebay.com/itm/Downtown-De...719693?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item5d349dddcd

O Scale; http://www.ebay.com/itm/Downtown-De...720457?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item5d349de0c9

Randy Pepprock
Downtown Deco


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Very nice, perfect for a city scene.


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Wow very nice could use that on my layout. You do sme really nice work.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I agree excellent work.:thumbsup:

But WOW on the price, do you sell many?


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Wow my pockets are not that full


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

What fun and talent to see both scales executed so meticulously, in a true side-by-side comparison.

Great work ... thanks for sharing,

TJ


----------



## downtowndeco (Aug 20, 2010)

These are both one off's, one of a kind models. Every time I list a custom built up like this I sell it, so I guess the price is in the right ball park. You gotta figure the O Scale kit retails for $40. That would leave $110 for the "labor". I've got about 5 hours into one of these, which at a mechanic or plumbers rate ($85 an hour) I should be getting about $465 for these. : )

An artist's rate should be worth at least as much as a plumber, no? : ) How about a lawyer at $250 an hour? : )

Randy



big ed said:


> I agree excellent work.:thumbsup:
> 
> But WOW on the price, do you sell many?


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

I thought the price was for them un built but if they are built then that's a good deal


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, for something that is a one-off and fully assembled, that's certainly not an unreasonable price.


----------



## Cape T/A (Aug 15, 2012)

Wow, very nice! Well worth the price!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I thought that your prices were for kits that you had to build yourself also, as you did threads about building them.

Signed too.:thumbsup:

Certificate of authenticity?


----------

